# Need Clear Lens / Safety Glasses Reco



## VO2 Lax (Jan 2, 2011)

OK. I've lost 2 pairs of glasses that were in the $100+ price point and still have my $30 pair. Sound familiar? Yep...

Any recommendations on a set of decent looking clear lens riding glasses? Not talking no wood shop googles but something cheap and inexpensive. Seems like I have good luck retaining cheap glasses so...

By the way, I have a big head so it'll have to fit an L - XL face. My Native Nanos fit perfectly before I lost them.

Thanks!


----------



## car_nut (Apr 5, 2010)

I use Uvex Genesis at work and they're comfortable on my big fat head. You should be able to find them in clear/anti-fog for ~$10 or less.


----------



## Jeff in Bend (Jun 5, 2010)

A lot of options here, http://www.spitsadventurewear.com/


----------



## timmaayyy (May 14, 2010)

I rock these with the clear lenses and love em...

http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/18...ear/Sette-Eyewear-Vexx-Ray-W_Extra-Lenses.htm


----------



## one4teen (Jul 13, 2010)

Smith and Wesson makes a very light and comfortable safety pair. I have 2, one smoke (very light tint) and the other in yellow (great contrast). Yellow here. Most comfortable ones I've worn so far.


----------



## Huck Pitueee (Apr 25, 2009)

The optics on smith & wesson are really good. I think it makes a difference on your riding.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

sounds like you need a crookie!


----------



## VO2 Lax (Jan 2, 2011)

Sweet! I just found this place too. They have a gang load of inexpensive safety glasses

http://safetyglasses.com/edge.htm

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## dmboarder (Jan 13, 2011)

Go to your local Lowe's. They have several. The clear ones I use have a green frame. They work really well, even resisting fogging with my hot, fat, sweaty face. Super cheap and you can usually try them on first.


----------



## stumpbumper (Dec 3, 2010)

VO2 Lax said:


> OK. I've lost 2 pairs of glasses that were in the $100+ price point and still have my $30 pair. Sound familiar? Yep...
> 
> Any recommendations on a set of decent looking clear lens riding glasses? Not talking no wood shop googles but something cheap and inexpensive. Seems like I have good luck retaining cheap glasses so...
> 
> ...


Same thing happened to me. I lost a very expensive pair of Oakleys and replaced them with a pair of only slightly less expensive Costa Del Mar and they too are gone. For over a year now I have been wearing impact-resistant safety glasses in the $12-$15 range and, you guessed it, I have yet to lose a single pair. I especially like glasses made for the shooting sports and my favorite pair is sold by the Champion Target Company.

Inexpensive safety glasses are just as easy on the eyes as the most expensive available; if this were not true millions of factory workers around the world who wear them every working day would be going blind. All safety glasses used to look dorky but about a zillion styles are now available.

I find three lens colors to be useful, dark for bright, sunny days, yellow for extremely dark, cloudy days and clear for anything in between those conditions. If you have not tried yellow you are in for a pleasant surprise. Just be sure the glasses you buy are rated for outdoor use and offer 100 percent protection from UVA/UVB rays from the sun. Contrary to what a lot of people think, lens color or lack of same has no influence whatsoever on UVA protrection. All else being equal, a clear lens offers the same level of UVA protection as the darkest lens available.

Here's looking at you kid. :eekster:


----------



## taipeibiker (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm a beginner to cycling, so I haven't really used my glasses many times, but I'm very satiesfied. I bought them online at http://www.misterspex.co.uk/ Even though they're not $30 glasses, I'd still recommend them!


----------



## firefox90 (Mar 20, 2009)

I got a pair of these for $10. I promptly fell on my face on my first ride out with them (first time on a fully rigid 29r). Got a little scratch, but otherwise did their job wonderfully by keeping out the dirt, leaves, etc. Great coverage, clear view (I have trouble with sunglasses and MTB), and cheap.


----------



## nemhed (May 2, 2010)

I've been using Uvex Bandits in both clear and tinted with no complaints. The lenses are replaceable, the temples are adjustable in length, and the frames are pretty tough.


----------



## rcp916 (Aug 27, 2010)

I buy my riding/safety glasses at my local welding shop where I get my welding stuff. They always have a huge variety of cool looking safety glasses cause in my industry we have to wear them all day. I have a pair of yellow tinted and clear, I love the yellows for those cloudy dark winter rides it almost makes me think its sunny outside.


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

safetyglassesusa.com

i use these AOSafety Fuel
http://www.safetyglassesusa.com/aosafety-fuel.html

personally i use the clear lens

OR if you have a bigger noggin these Bangerz HS-4500 ones are nice
http://www.safetyglassesusa.com/hs4500.html


----------

